# Cannondale Delta V - My new vintage ride



## asoduk (Jan 3, 2012)

I bought a new Cannondale CX this spring after somewhat of a hiatus from riding. Now that Fall is here though I decided I wanted a cool MTB bike now too. My original thought was to make some changes to my '94 Specialized Hardrock, but a few rides on it made me realize how nice a light bike is.
So I ended up finding a good deal on the bike I lusted for back in '94: a Cannondale Delta 600. The problem is that its not complete. After doing some reading here, I found that I may have some issues with the brakes. This doesn't have any, and from what I've read it seems like the "Force 40 plus" braking system has some rather unique mounts. Ideally, I'd like to find some cantilevers that look the part for such a bike, or even some V-brakes.
My other issue is getting some wheels. The wheels I have aren't correct and could be used as boat anchors. In looking around it seems that most new wheels are 8 or 9 speed. I've seen the spacer kits to make the 7 speed cassette work, but question how good of a solution that actually is. I'm not totally opposed to going to 8 or 9 speed but it would warrant new shifters too. It doesn't seem like the XTR derailieur will mind the added gear.
Any help, or suggestions out there?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Post a photo. Sounds to me like you have a potential money pit. 7 speed stuff is easy to find. Just keep trolling Craigslist. Not sure about the brakes but if your mounts are not for cantilevers then you may have u-brake mounts. All the Delta-v' bikes I ever saw had canti mounts.


----------



## asoduk (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty, she is not...


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Like I said, money pit. New cables are going to cost you more than the frame is worth. But, who am I to talk. I waste vast amounts of money and time to rusted out old bikes all the time. If it were mine I would strip it raw and use a scotch brite pad to give it a nice satin aluminum finish. Then hit home depot for a can of clear coat spray like rustoleum. Or take the time and polish it. Those old C-Dales look great in the nude. I had one just like it that I stripped and polished and it looked brand new. If the XTR rear derailler is in good shape at least that is worth saving.


----------



## asoduk (Jan 3, 2012)

I didn't think cables would be the rough part... what do you think of those brake mounts? Or are the posts just missing?

As for the polishing... YES. The paint apparently comes off pretty easily. If not, I already have a satin silver color that I bought too much of from another project.


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

Yup, the posts are missing. Take it to an older bike shop & get some new ones. Don't forget the grease when you install them.


----------



## asoduk (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Matty. Do you mean before the cantilevers go on, or somewhere else?
Does anyone happen to know the size and thread pitch of these?


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

I mean the posts themselves. Grease everything except bottom bracket spindle.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

asoduk said:


> I didn't think cables would be the rough part... what do you think of those brake mounts? Or are the posts just missing?
> 
> As for the polishing... YES. The paint apparently comes off pretty easily. If not, I already have a satin silver color that I bought too much of from another project.


You can see in your photo where the post has been sheared off.



asoduk said:


> Thanks Matty. Do you mean before the cantilevers go on, or somewhere else?
> Does anyone happen to know the size and thread pitch of these?


You're in for an expensive repair. Not worth it, IMO.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

They are cool bikes but that one looks to be quite a project. That said if your into it, just do it.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> You can see in your photo where the post has been sheared off.


You sure? Looks like a hole to me.

Threaded hole equals not too big a deal, just get fresh studs, not sure on pitch but a trip to the hardware store with frame in hand, mess with a few bolts and you'll know that.

Studs might run 10 bucks a pair?

Not seeing a huge money pit....

However, if the stud is busted off and stuck in there? Game over unless you want to make it a fixie. 

I vote strip and polish.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> However, if the stud is busted off and stuck in there? Game over unless you want to make it a fixie.
> 
> I vote strip and polish.


Nah, if the stud is busted off in there, then an Ezy-Out or other similar screw extractor will make short work of it.

+1 on the strip'n'polish.

Grumps


----------



## asoduk (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Grumps. I was just about to type the same. My other hobby involves aluminum engine blocks and frequent extraction of broken studs.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Nah, if the stud is busted off in there, then an Ezy-Out or other similar screw extractor will make short work of it.


You might get lucky? Issue is, those were installed with some massively industrial strength thread lock. Often had to use vice grips and ruin the thing, just to get it out of the frame.

The wrench flats almost always stripped when you tried them.

So an easy out, with less purchase? Like I said, might get lucky.....

Also, forgot to mention Loctite on the axle bolt will also facilitate removal of the helicoil that's installed in there. Ooops. :madman:


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

If that's the case & you're going to strip it anyway break out the torch & heat up the mount some. But I don't see a broken post in the pic.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

sandmangts said:


> But, who am I to talk. I waste vast amounts of money and time to rusted out old bikes all the time.


I am not alone. I find comfort in that


----------



## IZH-35M (Jan 15, 2011)

Junk


----------



## mkpthelaw (Sep 15, 2012)

I like Cannondale but Delta V is their MTB I don't like. Delta-V looks like a hyena or quasimodo.


----------



## asoduk (Jan 3, 2012)

OK, had some time to look the thing over more, and do some research.
What a cool frame!
The studs are NOT broken off, but rather have been removed. I'm having a hard time finding studs for this thing online. Hoping my LBS has some laying around!
The force 40 thing... WTF!? So complicated, had to have been designed by a Porsche engineer! Are V-brakes a viable option for this?
The derailler hanger was cracked. Ebay: $12 
I'm really leaning toward staying with a 3x7 gear set. Mainly b/c I have most of the stuff around the garage.
For handlebars, does anyone have a suggestion for a set of trekking/bull-bars? or so a riser bar?


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Also vote for a strip and polish.

Yes, you can use v-brakes, that would be the best route.


----------



## asoduk (Jan 3, 2012)

Now if I could just find some of those 5/16 brake studs....


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

You should be looking for something like this:

Aluminum Brake Post Stud Pair -M8 - 1.25 Pitch | eBay

Just a guess here, but it should probably be 8mm and not 5/16"


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Did you ever finish this ?


----------

